

Human Printers: Recreating Photos Dot by Dot with full CMYK Separations - replicatorblog
http://www.todayandtomorrow.net/2009/06/29/the-human-printer/

======
sfphotoarts
This has been done before...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointillism>

But that was for original artistic expression, and not just recreating
something. Surat pre-invented the dot matrix printer, using ROYGBIV instead of
CMYK.

I think the dedication of simply copying something is very therapeutic for
those involved, I have heard that people need to occupy parts of the brain in
order to let other parts do some thinking.

This, however, seems like a complete waste of time.

